

3d printed ice cubes used in campaign for Japanese whiskey brand - damian2000
http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/suntory-whisky-3-d-printed-worlds-most-incredible-ice-cubes-163782

======
fudged71
To clarify, these are CNC milled, not 3D printed. They are opposites.

